# Q: Troxel  S t r e a m l i n e d  saddle



## ccmerz (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought this toolbox model saddle which was still on the original bike.  It has taken me years to finally acquire one of these seats.  I would like to do a minor restoration by replacing the sewn fabric "edging" around the perimeter of the seat as well as the "door".  The leather on the seat is in good condition.  Can someone recommend "the" person to do this?  Also, the hinge setup for the door is not there so it just hangs off the back.  What did these look like?  At this point, it's important to get it right.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 3, 2013)

What kind of original bicycle did this come from...from what I see the frame looks interesting?

The piece that is missing is metal and contoured to what you have remaining (like a semi-circle).

Stradalite here at the cabe could seam that up for you.

Chris


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 3, 2013)

The seat was factory standard on the 1936 Canada Cycle and Motor model  F l y t e .
It was bought on Sunday December thirty, zero twelve.  I will upload pics in a few days.


----------



## chitown (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Sweet*

I want one.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 3, 2013)

There's a saddle restorer listed in the Services forum. Let's see a picture of that Flyte!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've seen a pic of that bike before. What an AWESOME design! Like JOEL said^^^^Let's see some pics of yours!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's where I saw pics of these very unique bikes from our Neighbors to the North:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59346333@N03/sets/72157626017291102/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2013)

One of those would look sweet next to my Dayton Super Streamline! What does an original one of those go for? V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jan 3, 2013)

I will be adding that bike to my must have list.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 3, 2013)

Bad news my American friends........CCM Flytes are about as rare as the Bluebird, and likely almost as expensive IF you can find one. I have been around vintage Canadian bikes almost my whole life and have never seen one. Its on my dream list too, and me being a Canadian I want first dibs


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2013)

I saw one for sale last year for $1600USD. I have no idea if it was missing anything or how much work it needed to be correct. Looked pretty straight though.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 3, 2013)

Mike if you see a sale like that again jump on it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2013)

Now that I know, I will! It's long gone now...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

there was one of those in RRB build off #6   http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=43732&start=0


----------



## bike (Jan 3, 2013)

*Skinny tire*

they are very cool bikes- I beleive they were made for more than one year and one model-a killer toolbox seat or just some saddle would adjust the price- I never bought one but have seen several over the years in the ~1000-2500 range-I have seen more bluebirds but I have seen a lot of bluebirds


----------



## OldRider (Jan 3, 2013)

The trouble with these Flytes is bad timing, this was the dirty thirties, Flytes cost about 20 dollars more then a standard bike, hard times meant Dad took the cheaper model for you. aside from that as you can imagine there were some issues with that front fork.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jan 3, 2013)

I think Cruiserbikekid has two!!


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> there was one of those in RRB build off #6   http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=43732&start=0



 I built that one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> I built that one.




Simple,yet elegant. Great job on that build. Do you still have it?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 3, 2013)

As far as value for high end balloon tire saddle, I would venture:
Metal lipped troxel < apron troxel < lobdell airflex (horizontal springer) < toolbox troxel < Elgin leafspring 
Thoughts?
Chris


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes in 1936 that Flyte was $47.50 alot of money back in those days.Also I have heard that some flyte forks that have been welded but If you where going to purchase one make sure that fork is OG I would stay away from a repaired one.These flytes where Manufactured dated from 1936 through 1940.Mostly the differences where 1936 came with Endrick chromiun plated rims. 




1937 through 1940 used Dunlop westwood



The fenders where of Special Design meaning they where longer then the standard 28 inch guards of other CCM models.Front 33inch
rear 54 1/4inch length.
Mostly seems that the fenders will be missing or the wrong ones will be installed.From six flytes that are in my stable only one came with OG fenders.Three had wrong fenders and 2 none.
Here is a pic of 1936 the only proper parts are the frame fork and headbadge  Its a rider enjoy


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 4, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Yes in 1936 that Flyte was $47.50 alot of money back in those days.Also I have heard that some flyte forks that have been welded but If you where going to purchase one make sure that fork is OG I would stay away from a repaired one.These flytes where Manufactured dated from 1936 through 1940.Mostly the differences where 1936 came with Endrick chromiun plated rims.
> View attachment 79138
> 1937 through 1940 used Dunlop westwood
> View attachment 79139
> ...





These are every bit as nice as the major prewar ballooners, but seem much lesser known here in the US. They are really attractive bicycles. I think this design gets a lot right that some of the more over-the-top prewar ballooners get terribly wrong. This is streamlined without being gaudy, and the designer never seemed to lose sight of the fact that it is both a functional bicycle and a piece of design.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> I built that one.




Its a beauty, I like those bars on there better than the OEM ones.  Just needs some fenders IMHO to be complete.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> As far as value for high end balloon tire saddle, I would venture:
> Metal lipped troxel < apron troxel < lobdell airflex (horizontal springer) < toolbox troxel < Elgin leafspring
> Thoughts?
> Chris




whats the elgin leafspring look like?


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 5, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> I bought this toolbox model saddle which was still on the original bike.  It has taken me years to finally acquire one of these seats.  I would like to do a minor restoration by replacing the sewn fabric "edging" around the perimeter of the seat as well as the "door".  The leather on the seat is in good condition.  Can someone recommend "the" person to do this?  Also, the hinge setup for the door is not there so it just hangs off the back.  What did these look like?  At this point, it's important to get it right. View attachment 78866




Hey K M there is no metal hinge for the door on that seat unless it is a troxel seat.This is the troxel hinge&door parts.










 Looks like the same seat as the one off my flyte.The hinge is the fabric from the undercarriage of the seat that also sections  as the tool compartment area.






Great score on the seat .
Also I reconmend lots of coats of some neatsfoot oil.



Then inbetween coats of the oil use a coat of the saddle soap and repeat about 10 times



That will really soften up the leather.
See ya in June


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> whats the elgin leafspring look like?




The Elgin leafspring came on the Bluebird and Skylark. I would offer up the Mesinger Airflo 2 (tornado spring seats) found on the Dayton/National Super Streamlimes and the Milsco found on Evinrudes as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Simple,yet elegant. Great job on that build. Do you still have it?



Yes, I still have it and would consider trade for Blue Bird.  HA HA!


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2013)

*I have seen*

troxel toolbox with leather and metal hinge. Also Long springs (usu on dp harris) and short springs SK and CCM


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jan 5, 2013)

I need two of those saddles now!


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 13, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> The seat was factory standard on the 1936 Canada Cycle and Motor model  F l y t e .
> It was bought on Sunday December thirty, zero twelve.  I will upload pics in a few days.




Hey KM How are those pictures doing did you get them developed yet?
Thznks can't wait 
OCBD
Obsessive Compulsive Bicycle Disorder Get it got it.Have it


----------

